# Att: IBM staff: employee discount at Apple



## symphonix (Jan 5, 2004)

IBMers,

IBM staff in the USA can purchase through Apple's Employee Purchase Program, with some nice discounts. Apparently a similar program is available in Europe, though I don't have info on this handy. I'm currently trying to find out if such a program is available for IBMers in Australia.

More info:
http://store.apple.com/AppleStore/WebObjects/BEPPStore?qprm=124689


----------

